# Mullard Observatory - Revisit



## jsp77 (Feb 20, 2017)

With a few spare hours to hand i thought i'd pay another visit, it was almost a year since the last time i was here. I had a bit of a game of hide and seak and would have perfered to have stayed a little longer but it never turned out that way, so i left. whilst walking back to the car i noticed a very nice sunset developing so i got in a good position and come away with some stunning photos. 

*History*
Mullard Radio Astronomy Observatory (MRAO) is home to a number of large aperture synthesis radio telescopes, including the One-Mile Telescope, 5-km Ryle Telescope, and the Arcminute Microkelvin Imager. Radio interferometry started in the mid-1940s on the outskirts of Cambridge, but with funding from the Science Research Council and a donation of £100,000 from Mullard Limited, construction of the Mullard Radio Astronomy Observatory commenced at Lord's Bridge,[1] a few kilometres to the west of Cambridge. The observatory was founded under Martin Ryle of the Radio-Astronomy Group of the Cavendish Laboratory, University of Cambridge and was opened by Sir Edward Victor Appleton on 25 July 1957. This group is now known as the Cavendish Astrophysics Group. A portion of the track bed of the old line, running nearly East-West for several miles, was used to form the main part of the "5km" radio-telescope and the Cambridge Low Frequency Synthesis Telescope.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/S7Sbwg


https://flic.kr/p/SfmmMU


https://flic.kr/p/SfmkdS


https://flic.kr/p/R4ZK2v


https://flic.kr/p/R2kT3E


https://flic.kr/p/S5i3mC


https://flic.kr/p/R4ZyQi


https://flic.kr/p/S7S2Wv


https://flic.kr/p/S7S1YP


https://flic.kr/p/Sj2C6T


https://flic.kr/p/R4ZnLz​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 20, 2017)

On my hit list.
Super shots there.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 21, 2017)

Went here years ago just on the off chance, an youve done a better job than most, sunset shots are ace!
(i had cat an mouse here aswel, so not much changed)


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2017)

Stunning jsp, thanks.


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2017)

Cracking set jsp, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2017)

Cracking structures + cracking light = cracking pictures! Loved that...


----------



## darbians (Feb 21, 2017)

Nicely done. I spent loads of time here in the summer, never had any trouble. Some interesting things seem to be going on here.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 21, 2017)

Simply stunning, great stuff jsp


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 22, 2017)

Stunning sunset shots.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 23, 2017)

What stunning sunset shots
Good work jsp


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the kind comments, I just couldn't beleive my luck the way the sun set that evening, was cloudy and overcast at first.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

Fantastic atmospheric photographs them big dishes look like they are about to walk off into the sunset!

I was here a couple of year ago in the morning but I think your evening silhouettes and red skies are far more appealing!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2017)

Beautifully done. We were hilariously busted within 30 secs here last time lol! 
Hats off to ya matey!


----------



## Potter (Mar 4, 2017)

Stunning shots


----------

